# Austrailian Autos



## 26trackt (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm a car guy & have worked in the auto industry all my life. Here in Texas; pick-ups are the most popular even if it is cliche. I also think it's safe to say Americans generally love thier cars; even if they are not particularly car poeple. We freely spend a lot of money on our cars even when it's not particularly wise. I know AU interests vary but is it common to see/own interesting & modified autos? What is your general opinion of public transportation?


----------

